# I can't tell my budgies gender.



## VenusAndNeptune (Jun 10, 2018)

I originally thought that Venus was a male, and now I'm not for sure if he is a...well...he. Okay, so I got him a couple months ago, and his cere was just pink. It started to look like it was turning blue, but now the middle is turning white on his cere. What does this mean? Is it a female? I cannot really tell because his cere is changing color. I do for sure have a male budgie, which his cere is dark blue, so I can't really compare the two. Can someone please help?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks like it-sa-boy! In a very young bird, pink become purplish as they get older and then darkening to a royal blue as an adult. Very handsome young male.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cute little boy . Be sure to check out Talk Budgies educational resources like the Stickies and the Articles section. Lots of good up to date information on the best practices for budgies. 

If you have any questions after reading the material, just let us know. Looking forward to hearing more about your little ones!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your two little budgie boys are very cute! :001_wub:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to the best possible place to learn about the best practices for keeping budgies!

Your boys are adorable! 

Be sure to read through the links provided above by FaeryBee. You'll find all you need to know about budgies within! If you have any questions after reading though everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------

